# Tokyo Riders! Unite!



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

I have been in Tokyo for a few years, and have my japanese driving license, but have no car.

As you know, owning a car in Tokyo is expensive and I have no need for one (other than going riding).

If anyone out here is going on day trips, or weekend trips (Fujimi, or any area nearby). Then lets try to get together and split the transport costs. I can rent a MPV if no one has anything.

So, if you live in the Tokyo area post up here!


----------



## E12 (Nov 5, 2007)

Not sure where you are, but there is a pretty big group of us that ride on the west side....specifically in Ome. If you want to roll with us this Sunday, give me a shout and I can let you know where to come out to meet us. You said you didn't have a car? Can you come in by train?


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

Cool, PM'd


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Would love to see riding pics.


----------



## SEA_MTBR (Oct 5, 2004)

I am just south in Yokosuka. A number of great trails locally, but always looking for an opportunity to ride new trails. If you can make it south, I would be happy to show you around.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey I'll be staying in Tokyo (Minato ku area, unfortunately) between 6/23 ~ 7/2 on business. Is there any rental shop around, and nice trails around? Am from Kawasaki but live in colorado for hte last 15 years. I'd like to know where you metropolitan boys ride.


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

Hatake, I live out in the in the westen part of the prefecture and ride in the Ome, Itsukaichi, and Okutama areas. We are also in the height of the downhill season at fujimi Panarama resort in southeastern Nagano prefecture. A bit ironic, but my favorite ride is in Hatakenaka, Ome-shi. Send me a PM and we can see if we can work out a ride while you are here.


----------



## jeanepaul (Apr 11, 2010)

Greetings,

hi, am from Ome, is there any rider i can join with? i always ride on my own. if there's anyone, pm me pls. thanks


----------



## honeyman (May 21, 2007)

*Hi all*

Il be in Fujimi this sunday( 6th of June). Im in Shizuoka and usually use route 52:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

Are you guys riding in Oume most weekends?


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

We need pictures! I was stationed in Yokosuka in the early 90's and did some riding there up to Kamakura. Just love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's a pic from last weekends ride.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

I need to get up there. Where did you take that photo? I am hoping to have my bike together by the end of next week.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

The photo was taken from atop Takanosu. I didn't take the photo but was on the ride. This is a fun ride once you get to the top. We parked our cars about 3/4's of the way up and then had to walk most of the way in. It took about 2 hours of hike a bike to get there.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, my bike is pretty much done and I will be riding soon. If anyone wants to meet up and ride. I am in Tokyo but would love to get some riding done. I haven't been offroad for 10 years or so, I will be taking it easy at first. If anyone hooks up and ride.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

What type of bike did you build? I'm always riding, I will drop you a PM and give you some details. Heck I just got back from a 6 hour ride. Rode to the Mitake Tozan railway and took the cable car to Mt Mitake. We then rode the ridge line to what we refer to as Hinode peak took another ridge line which eventually took us back to the road. We then climbed back in to another trail for another decent back to the road. My friend went his way and I climbed back in for another quick trail ride. It was a perfect day with great weather.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

I am building up an old Kona Cowan (05). I plan on riding more XC and trials nothing heavy or serious. I bought so Avid Exilir Rs and hope pro 2s on tweet tweet rims （中古) . I will be getting new forks next month. I think Fox and then a new frame. I am thinking about a SC chameleon. I should have it already in about 2-3 weeks and ready to ride.

Do you know any good shops in Tokyo? I have been sticking to importing and yahoo auctions.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's links to a couple of shops in the Tokyo area that cater to the high end crowd.

http://www.guava-jelly.jp/main/index.php

http://www.fuma-shinjuku.com/

I would describe the type of riding I do as trail riding. Some of the descents are a bit challenging but can be ridden on a hard tail without problems.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it cool if I drop you a PM when I am sorted and we can hit some trails?


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

No problem sending a PM.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

kmorast...
can you post more pics? I would like to see more! It looks very nice!


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's a few photos I've taken over the last year.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

More photos


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

I've always thought this photo was funny. I can't read Japanese but I would imagine it says something about being careful around people walking.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

My two favorites are Y's Road in Shinjuku (they have the most high-end mtb stuff) http://ysroad-maniac.com/

and AST Bikes in Narimasu (outside of Ikebekuro) http://www.astbikes.com/
AST also has a great selection of BMX stuff.



kmorast said:


> Here's links to a couple of shops in the Tokyo area that cater to the high end crowd.
> 
> http://www.guava-jelly.jp/main/index.php
> 
> ...


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like I will be taking a trip to AST bikes tomorrow. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

Come on Kelly, why did you photoshop that picture of me pushing a bike up a hill? That can't be me...I thought I always cleaned the steepest of climbs!


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

The only time I can get a photo of you is when your walking, any other time and your going to fast for me to get the photo.

Hopefully the rain goes away so we can hit the trails this weekend.


----------



## P Fradale (Apr 9, 2005)

Aloha, boys--finally made it up here from Fukuoka and have gotten settled in, living in Miyamae-ku, Kawasaki-shi, about 6km from the Tamagawa, and haven't hit the dirt in four months--any rides coming up on the weekends? I've got a roadster with a rack so I can meet up wherevers.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

I am actually looking for a ride this weekend too. I am thinking about hitting Nikko as the trails there look amazing. Pretty far from Kawasaki.


----------



## P Fradale (Apr 9, 2005)

I was hiking there in the moors just this past weekend:

http://www.fradale.net/La_Dolce_Vita/Japan_IX/Pages/Nikko.html

*edit* My Saturdays in Nov are, sadly, crowded with work, but Sundays are free. From Dec on my Saturdays are fine too.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm always up for a ride. If you would like to hit some trails over in the Hinode area let me know. Once I know how many want to ride and what day you would like to ride I will plan a trip. There's a bunch of fun trails out here just waiting to be ridden.


----------



## P Fradale (Apr 9, 2005)

Mahalo plenty to mattf and kmorast for the intro to the area--we rode for about six hours, linking three or so trails together. Lots of elevation gained and lost; kmorast's a machine on the uphills, roots and all, and mattf's no slouch, either! I had a blast on the descents, and can't wait to head back, though I think my legs are gonna give me hell tomorrow.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

I too have had the pleasure of watching Kmorast get small smaller to late find him waiting for me.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

We plan to ride Sengen Ridge this coming Sunday. It is mostly downhill. We will shuttle to the top of the ride ridge line for about an hour descent down the mountain. This is one of the fun rides that doesn't require any climbing


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

For those that went on the Sengen Ridge ride, what did you think?


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

It was one of the best rides I have ever had and loved (even though the beginning sucked for me. I had no time to stop and drink at all). The down was great! I am paying for it right now! Thanks for taking a slow guy along!


----------



## P Fradale (Apr 9, 2005)

I found out why I was so beat on the ascents--I was fighting a wicked stomach bug that really hit after I got home--I couldn't for the life of me figure out the fatigue during the ride. It's hard for me to judge the trail well because I felt like hammered dog poo while riding but it certainly had some great sections. I definitely want to hit it again in better health. One thing--I think a gravity dropper with remote would be a good call.


----------



## alanw (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey,
Would like to meet up with some of you Tokyo based riders - I've been spending too much time on the skinny tyres this year.

Finally made it out to Ome last Suday for the first time since early summer and had a great ride there. Trails in good condition!

Springtime:









Autumn:


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

alanw, if your interested in some better trails than Ome drop me a PM. Me and a few friends go out every weekend and are more than willing to bring riders with us. We ride some pretty good trails that I think you will enjoy.


----------



## alanw (Jun 20, 2007)

kmorast,
Cheers. It's so hard to find decent trails....will send you a pm.


----------



## ABEStivers (Mar 11, 2011)

SEA_MTBR said:


> I am just south in Yokosuka. A number of great trails locally, but always looking for an opportunity to ride new trails. If you can make it south, I would be happy to show you around.


I just got station in yokosuka, and needs some help finding some trails around here!!! i have been exploring some on the internet, and found some by zushi but i still feel lost!!! my email is [email protected] 
hope to hear from you
thanks, 
ABE Stivers, Tyler 
USN


----------



## RobInVA (Apr 9, 2011)

*To Ome from Tokyo by car*

I'm in Tokyo Minato-ku, and it seems from reading this thread that Ome is a good option to reach by car. Would really appreciate if anyone could send me a link or a google maps search term that I could use to find specifically where to park and begin a ride. I'm into single track, anything cross-country. Hope to see folks out there. Thanks.


----------



## RobInVA (Apr 9, 2011)

Tyler, did you end up getting to know the trails around Zushi yet?


----------



## RobInVA (Apr 9, 2011)

ABEStivers said:


> I just got station in yokosuka, and needs some help finding some trails around here!!! i have been exploring some on the internet, and found some by zushi but i still feel lost!!! my email is [email protected]
> hope to hear from you
> thanks,
> ABE Stivers, Tyler
> USN


Tyler, did you end up getting to know the trails around Zushi yet?


----------



## alanw (Jun 20, 2007)

RobInVA said:


> I'm in Tokyo Minato-ku, and it seems from reading this thread that Ome is a good option to reach by car. Would really appreciate if anyone could send me a link or a google maps search term that I could use to find specifically where to park and begin a ride. I'm into single track, anything cross-country. Hope to see folks out there. Thanks.


PM sent.
AW.


----------



## P Fradale (Apr 9, 2005)

Be warned, Alan, kmorast is an absolute monster on the ascents! Good group of guys, for sure. I missed out on Sunday's ride but hope to go next week.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Paul, when will you be ready for another Hinode ride? If it doesn't rain to much we will be hitting Hinode Sunday. If it rains we plan on riding Baigo then heading to the post office box. This is a similar ride to the one Matt and you went on when you rode your Ti bike.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a video I took of one of our local trails near Fussa Japan.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Kelly, 

That video is set to private not public. I need to get out with you guys again. I have been working every weekend nearly. I feel like a tarmac monkey.


----------



## jgtokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Anybody want to ride at Tama Hills Military Base just outside of Tokyo, near Kawasaki. I can get you in. Good 5k MTB course.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

JGtokyo, are you at Yokota? Tama hills is ok but there are many superior trails near the base.


----------



## jgtokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

*Tama Hills*

I live 15 minutes from Tama Hills by car and work at The New Sanno. I have been wanting to ride at Ome for some time but have been looking for someone to teach me the trails.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are a few videos I took recently while riding in the mountains near the Tama river and Lake Okutama.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Another video from Japan.


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome videos! If you are ever looking for another rider just let me know. I am at Yokosuka and I am always down to ride on the weekend.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

We are planning a ride this coming Sunday. The trail is out near Sagamiko Lake which is probably a long drive for you but about as far south as we go. If your interested in riding let me know. How much experience do you have riding?


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

It does look a little far. But I just can't seem to find any interested people in riding locally. I have searched around and found trails locally and have ridden but riding alone can prove to be boring and dangerous. I haven't been riding very long less than a year but I am more than willing to try and test my limits but I also don't want to slow anyone down. If you know of any other trails near around Yokosuka, Kamakura, etc... Please let me know. I think I'm going to try out Duck Pond this weekend.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

We usually start riding around 0700 but going to Sagamiko is a bit of a drive for us as well so we will probably start around 0800 this time. What type of bike do you ride? This trail is best ridden on a full suspension bike. I don't know anything about the riding near Yokosuka. 

If your really interested and feel you can handle a technical trail ride your welcome to join us. There's never a problem waiting on a guy who isn't comfortable with the ride. This ride is a bit tough since we will hike a bike for about a hour before we even get to the down hill portion of the trail.


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a full suspension. It is my first FS, and coming from a Trek hardtail it is a lot different. It's a Fuji Outland Pro and it is what I would consider an entry level FS , it has a decent set up though. Rock Shox Reba with remote lock out, Rock Shox Ario rear and Shimano SLX components. 

I'm not against the hike to bike route, but not sure if I will make it out that far this weekend, but maybe another time. I appriciate all the help you have been providing.

Of topic though are you using the GoPro chest mounting system? Looking to get something to start documenting my rides and saw that online so I was wondering what you were using since your videos are pretty stable.


----------



## alanw (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice videos! I need to explore Sengen ridge, that's a new one to me.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

We rode Gongen today and it was a lot of fun. There were 11 riders 5 Americans, 1 Canadian and 5 Japanese. The trail was dry and fast. Couldn't ask for a better day to ride.

Alanw, we ride nearly every weekend so when ever you have time just let me know and I will let you know which trail we will be hitting.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a new video I recorded today. It's a short but fun trail we refer to as Side Trail.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Sengen Ridge Line Ride part III.


----------



## Iwakunimark (Mar 9, 2007)

I am in Yokosuka and am down for riding whenever. Waiting on my bike to get here (next week at the latest). I have been riding for about 18 years, but am coming back from a 1.5 year break due to injury.

My rigs are a Kona 2+2 and a Kona Steely. We can pretty much hit anything.

I have trail maps/GPS coordinates for a lot of the area trails. Takatori Yama is close to Ikego and gets good praise from the local japanese riders.

Let me know if you want to get together.


----------



## SEA_MTBR (Oct 5, 2004)

There is also a series of trails that can be accessed directly from Ikego. A little tricky to find the exit off the base, but it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Iwakunimark (Mar 9, 2007)

Sea, I would love to find them. 

I know of one just on the other side of Jinmuji. I have heard of some that start after the school, but have ventured up there yet.


----------



## SEA_MTBR (Oct 5, 2004)

You access the trail head from Ikego (just across the street from the utilities complex- up the hill, on the side of the street from the soccer fields).

Once you find the trail head, you will immediately have a trickly little up to the right. Staying to the right, you will find an old cement wall to ride along (the paintball course is on the other side of the wall to the left, down the hill). Riding with the wall on your left and a steep hill on right, follow the trail for about a half of a mile, but dont drop down the hill to the right - you will eventually drop to the left. The cement wall will open up and the trail will go through it to your left. Follow the trail through the wall and down a hill. The trail will wind up and to the right and eventually come to a wire fence...... on the other side of the fence is a great trail system. Go left and you have about two miles before it ends. Go right and you have probably 10+ miles of trails with some great technical drops and wicked fast downs. Ensure that you adhere to the no riding area as the trail opens right before a long set of stairs that head up a hill. I enjoyed this system more thanTakatori Yama.


----------



## Iwakunimark (Mar 9, 2007)

Great! Thanks for the directions. I will probably venture out this weekend and try it out. I take it you are no longer here?


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

Ghost town is always a good ride. I rode Ogusayama last time I went and and had a blast. It is a hike a bike uphill but from there it is a fun downhill. I got lost at the end of the trail and rode around forever trying to find the trailhead again but if you have a GPS we can mark it. I'm ready to ride either Sat or Sun. Let me know....


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

We are still riding out on in the hills west of Tokyo....if your interested in some riding just post here.


----------



## Iwakunimark (Mar 9, 2007)

There is a good sized group of us riding nearly every weekend in the Kanagawa area as well.


----------



## Iwakunimark (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is the link to our Facebook page:

Mountain Bike Gaijin | Facebook

or

www.mtbgaijin.com


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

Will be moving to Yokohama (living in Motomachi) around mid may from Australia, for min 18 months and would be keen to catch when I get there. Hoping there are some rides close by?


----------



## Iwakunimark (Mar 9, 2007)

Jack0207 said:


> Will be moving to Yokohama (living in Motomachi) around mid may from Australia, for min 18 months and would be keen to catch when I get there. Hoping there are some rides close by?


There is some riding pretty close to Yokohama. The biggest issue for you will be transporting your bike to where the trails are. You can't take it on the train unless you break it down into a bike bag. I highly suggest you invest in one before you come over.

Unless you plan on traveling some distance, leave the dual crown long travel bike at home. A good 5 inch travel all mountain rig or a decent hard tail will handle just about anything that the trails here can throw at you.

Find us on our Facebook page Mountain Bike Gaijin | Facebook and we can meet up.


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I will pick up a bike bag before we leave OZ and the bike I will be bringing is a Giant Anthem x29, so it sounds like it will suit the riding. Is there any size restriction on the bike bag allowed on the trains?

Will jump on the Facebook page


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

For those that want to ride in the Hinode out to Lake Okutama area let me know. You can get ride information from our Facebook page. Just look for Yokota MTB Club, you will want the one that you have to ask to join.


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

Question for the Japan based riders.

I am wondering what the selection and prices of womens mountain bikes is like in Japan, as I am trying to work out whether to buy my wife a DS bike before leaving Australia and adding it to the airfreight or just wait until we are in Japan to buy her one.

Any help would be appreciated
Matt


----------



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

Jack0207 said:


> Question for the Japan based riders.
> 
> I am wondering what the selection and prices of womens mountain bikes is like in Japan, as I am trying to work out whether to buy my wife a DS bike before leaving Australia and adding it to the airfreight or just wait until we are in Japan to buy her one.
> 
> ...


Prices are pretty ridiculous. Definitely don't get anything from a big vendor. Rakuten/Yahoo Auctions is definitely your best bet.


----------



## SEA_MTBR (Oct 5, 2004)

Jack0207 said:


> Question for the Japan based riders.
> 
> I am wondering what the selection and prices of womens mountain bikes is like in Japan, as I am trying to work out whether to buy my wife a DS bike before leaving Australia and adding it to the airfreight or just wait until we are in Japan to buy her one.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. If the actual prices wont get you, the exchange rate will for sure. I paid almost $200 USD for a King headset, but did not have the time to wait for it. Unfortunately, very few companies will ship to Japan, so it would be worth while in my opinion to buy the bike a home and pay the extra money to put it on the plane.


----------



## kumachan (Mar 24, 2012)

Hiya, I don't mean to hi-jack the thread, but I'm going to be in Ibaraki this summer for a few weeks and was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of any good flea markets or shops to check out for vintage parts.


----------



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

Jack0207 said:


> Will be moving to Yokohama (living in Motomachi) around mid may from Australia, for min 18 months and would be keen to catch when I get there. Hoping there are some rides close by?


Can I ask what you do?

I was over there during Golden Week, Motomachi is a real lush sorta area. Would love to get a chance to work/live around there.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

My friends and I are planning a trip to a trail we call Gongen on Sunday 27 May. The trail is out near Sagamiko lake. If you are interested in learning more about this ride drop me a PM.


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

replicant said:


> Can I ask what you do?
> 
> I was over there during Golden Week, Motomachi is a real lush sorta area. Would love to get a chance to work/live around there.


No worries - design work for a LNG plant. Have ended up in minatomirai rather than motomachi due to a couple of reasons but in the end I think it has worked out for the better 

Now I just have to find the time to go out on a ride for myself but there always seems to be something on!


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't seen a lot of movement on this thread. If there are any riders interested in riding on trails near Tokyo look our club up on Facebook Yokota MTB Club


----------



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone know of any foreign agencies for work based in Japan?

Really wanna get out of the teaching profession, but options are pretty slim atm.


----------

